# Nz Styrian Goldings



## dj1984 (28/4/09)

I have been making a few english type beers and just bought a fair bit of NZ Styrian Goldings, what do people think of this hop and what style would you use them for?


----------



## reviled (28/4/09)

Its very similair to fuggles just a bit spicier, I really like it, others not so much... I use it in english and belgian beers, and I recently did an IRA with NZ styrians..

I love dry hopping with it :icon_drool2:


----------



## eric8 (28/4/09)

I have some Styrian to use in a Saison, looking forward to using it as I have not used it before either.


----------



## Muggus (28/4/09)

I've used the flowers in a recent bitter. Not overly pungent or powerful, but has a really smooth earthy spice about it, almost vanillary and oak-like.


----------



## Cocko (28/4/09)

It is the main contributing hop flavour factor in a Murrays Blonde..

Or so I hear


----------



## tazman1967 (28/4/09)

Also the hop in Timothy Taylors Landlord Ale...


----------



## T.D. (28/4/09)

This is the only nz hop i have really been blown away by. Whoever said vanilla is spot on, lovely stuff.


----------



## Bribie G (28/4/09)

Are they flowers? I've got Styrian Goldings from Europe in pellets which are great as the aroma hop for Yorkshire Bitters but if I can get flowers, and assuming they are similar to the Euro variety then woohooo...

Styrians were originally bred from Fuggles and are grown in former Yugoslavia.


----------



## Muggus (28/4/09)

BribieG said:


> Are they flowers? I've got Styrian Goldings from Europe in pellets which are great as the aroma hop for Yorkshire Bitters but if I can get flowers, and assuming they are similar to the Euro variety then woohooo...


The NZ Styrians I bought are flowers, and it seems Craftbrewer only sells the NZ ones in flower form. Nothing wrong with that!

Definately similiar to the Euro variety. Bit more AA, though i'd go as far as to say the aroma of the NZ might not be as "concerntrated"? Or fruity? But yeah, hard to say without doing extensive testing.


----------



## beersatan (28/4/09)

tazman1967 said:


> Also the hop in Timothy Taylors Landlord Ale...



Coincidentally, it is the aroma hop in the good Dr Smurto's Landlord.
One keg down and on to the second. Good drop.

I've just used it in a wheat beer to get 11IBU and it works well. I've used Hersbrucker in my next batch though.


----------



## Cocko (28/4/09)

I believe the good Dr. S would be referring to the Slovenian strain when I think the NZ breed is a different beast!

Tho I maybe wrong never used the NZ but plan to in my Murrays Sassy cloning quest! :icon_drool2: 

OT - Dr.S's Landlord is the bidness!!


----------



## drsmurto (29/4/09)

Cocko said:


> I believe the good Dr. S would be referring to the Slovenian strain when I think the NZ breed is a different beast!
> 
> Tho I maybe wrong never used the NZ but plan to in my Murrays Sassy cloning quest! :icon_drool2:
> 
> OT - Dr.S's Landlord is the bidness!!



Slovenian stryians in my Landlord (and Timothy Taylors as well), not the NZ variety. 

Was a thread recently on this topic, a few brewers including myself noted the aroma from the NZ styrians seriously lacking.

I've used them once before and despite stuffing my nose into the bag of flowers i wasnt impressed. 

Slovenian styrians on the other hand make me weak at the knees..... :icon_drool2:


----------



## Bribie G (29/4/09)

Thanks for the warning Doc, I'll give them a miss for the time being, I've got a fresh pack of the Slovenians that I'll use in my Yorkshire Bitter I'm going to brew with my new smack pack of Ringwood.
:icon_drool2:


----------



## T.D. (29/4/09)

Can't say I agree with Smurto. One of the best bitters I have EVER tasted was brewed by a mate using 100% NZ Styrian Goldings. Its the only NZ hop that I think seriously gives their traditional counterparts a run for their money. I certainly didn't get a lack of aroma or potency either. It was slightly different than the Slo version (much more vanilla and less 'delicate') but in the same ballpark.

Perhaps your ones were poorly handled or something Smurto???

Having said all this, I think at the end of the day I prefer the Slovenian version. Like most other hops I have come to the conclusion that the original is quite often the best. The Slovenian version seem to be smoother and more balanced in their characteristics. That's one gripe I have with NZ hops in general - they often have one really dominant characteristic that blows everything else away. The more traditional varieties seem much more refined and balanced by comparison.


----------



## reviled (29/4/09)

T.D. said:


> That's one gripe I have with NZ hops in general - they often have one really dominant characteristic that blows everything else away. The more traditional varieties seem much more refined and balanced by comparison.



10 points that man! :icon_cheers: I reckon the same...

IMO nothing wrong with NZ styrians, theyre awesome, albeit they arent as pungent when in hop form, they come across nicely in the finished product :chug:


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/4/09)

Yah I found some Kiwi hops to be hit and miss (mainly NZ Willamette & Goldings) OTOH NZ Styrians are most authentic in comparison to the real Slov McCoy. Just a little coarser early on but settle nicely over time to that great Vanilla and Marmalade.

Warren -


----------



## reviled (29/4/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Yah I found some Kiwi hops to be hit and miss (mainly NZ Willamette & Goldings) OTOH NZ Styrians are most authentic in comparison to the real Slov McCoy. Just a little coarser early on but settle nicely over time to that great Vanilla and Marmalade.
> 
> Warren -



Heaps of people hate on NZ goldings but i dont find em that bad, albeit nothing in comparison to EKG of course!


----------



## Bribie G (29/4/09)

My kiwi blonde is just about ready for drinking, I reckon the Green Bullet and NZ Cascade are a match made in heaven. Also nothing wrong with the NZ Fuggles as the base hop in a Yorkshire Bitter.


----------



## drsmurto (29/4/09)

Fair point, i have only tried them once. may have been an old batch - they were flowers.

I should give them another go but i have loads of the real deal...


----------



## petesbrew (29/4/09)

Quick question. Are NZ Styrian named as such on the packet when you buy them? Or are they just called Styrian Goldings? Eg, who's to know where they're grown?


----------



## dj1984 (29/4/09)

This is what i woke up too this mourning almost went back too bed and used it for a pillow. :lol: 






I have used a few of the NZ hops and i like them all, im new too AG and have not had a go at all of the different hops but they have all worked for me.


----------



## dj1984 (29/4/09)

petesbrew said:


> Quick question. Are NZ Styrian named as such on the packet when you buy them? Or are they just called Styrian Goldings? Eg, who's to know where they're grown?



mine come with Styrian Goldings NZ on them.


----------



## gibbocore (29/4/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Yah I found some Kiwi hops to be hit and miss (mainly NZ Willamette & Goldings) OTOH NZ Styrians are most authentic in comparison to the real Slov McCoy. Just a little coarser early on but settle nicely over time to that great Vanilla and Marmalade.
> 
> Warren -


QFMFT


----------



## reviled (29/4/09)

BribieG said:


> My kiwi blonde is just about ready for drinking, I reckon the Green Bullet and NZ Cascade are a match made in heaven. Also nothing wrong with the NZ Fuggles as the base hop in a Yorkshire Bitter.



To be honest, I actually hate NZ cascade and alot of brewers over here do too! Mainly cos its just nothing in comparison to the splendid US cascade :icon_drool2:


----------



## Muggus (29/4/09)

BribieG said:


> My kiwi blonde is just about ready for drinking, I reckon the Green Bullet and NZ Cascade are a match made in heaven.


Made a golden ale with the exact same hop combination a few months back.
Definately brewing it again! :icon_drool2:


----------

